# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Spontane grijze blaar

## Ineke Weijers

Hallo ik ben Ineke, heb in het ziekenhuis gelegen en daarna had ik spontaan een grijze blaar die jeukte, nu is hij open maar er blijft een rode rand omheen. 
Wat zou het kunnen zijn?

----------


## Conciencia

Hallo Ineke,
Weet je inmiddels al wat het is (geweest?) Ik lees je oproep net en ben wel nieuwsgierig.

----------

